# $10 and a 10 Gallon



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a Ten Gallon Tank With a Few Fish in it and $10 Going twards it.
I Want another Fish But Should I Just Buy Another Tank Instead.
(10 Gallons are $10)
But if i get a New Tank That Means New Filter, Gravel,Plants It all adds up.
I kinda Want a Bottom Dweller like a CoryCat.(NO PLECOS)
Any Ideas?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm, a 10 dollar tank means it is only the tank and nothing else. THis isnt good. You should buy the 27 dollar tanks with a hood an a light to prevent jumping, stop bad things from going into the tank, looks better, and helps slow down evaporation. WIth this new tank i wouldnt get any new fish but transfer your newt here, maybe get another newt to give this one some company. With newts you HAVE to have a hood otherwise they climb out and dry up and in the end die. Plus they need a humid environment that a hood can help give. Spending 17 dollars more for all these good things?!?! i dont know anyone who wouldnt.

By the way almost every aquarium fish will jump, just because its never done it before or its a bottom dweller, it can and will jump. Better be safe than sorry.

A newt tank is also a lot cheaper. YOu dont need plants, you dont need any high tech filters, all you need is gravel and a way for your newt to go on land (your lego thing would work fine or you could pile rocks that go out of water, whatever works for you.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Also, No tetras or any thing small like that if i get a new tank.
If I end up Getting a New Tank Then Its Going to Have Gravel,
Heater, Filter, diy Co2 Tank, and Plants. No Caves or anything like that.
I want a Bigger Fish and I can Also live with 2 or 3 fish Being in there.
(This is for if I get Another 10 Gallon)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well if your going to have live plants, 10 dollars is not going to do, you would probably have to spend, maybe 50 dollars maybe even 75 dollars if you want nice looking plants, lighting systems arent cheap. The cheapest thing to do is to get newts (as i said in my previous post) He would act much happier and be more himself in a bigger tank


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Have TONS of Live Plants.I Created A plant Grower Type Thing In a Garbage Can.I Pretty Much Breed Plants.
Also I Make Plexi-Glass Tops For Most Tanks so I can cut out a Slot For Filters.
I dont Want any more newts.And the setup with him in it is Perfect now.










I'm Getting rid of 3 or 4 Plattys. So theres more room in the tank I got.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Until you can tell if the water params are correct, you cant tell if the newts are fine. Well growing plants outside is very different from growing inside, i'll tell you that.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

the plants are in a Gabage Can Full Of the water that i put in the tank after a water change.(my dad made me a nice little setup.)


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

If you want a "bigger fish" perhaps you should save your 10 bucks for the time being and wait til ya have enough money for a bigger tank. 10gal tanks are great for things like quarantine, raising fry, or even as a TEMPORARY home, but they just don't cut it as permanent housing for most fish. Save up another 15 bucks to go with your 10 and step up to a 20 gallon tank atleast.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

thats what im gonna do but right now I have to Talk my Parents Into Setting up a 20 Gallon.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well as i can see my suggestions arent working, oh well. A desk light isnt going to help you grow plants well enough. Sure there are plants that would survive in this (these include, java moss, java fern, hornwort) but these dont really look that nice. If you want a nice looking planted tank with plants thriving so much that you have to trim it weekly, then you will need a better lighting system. For weak plants (java moss, java fern, hornwort, anuchabaris (i have no idea how to spell it)), you would need 1 watt per gallon. For a medium planted tank (you get a much much much bigger variety of plants to chose from, over 20 choices) you will need 2 watt per gallon. The best one for planted tank is 3 watt per gallon lighting. With 3 watts you can practically get any plant you want. 


With plant tanks you must have a lighting system made for aquarium plants. A desk light is not good since desk lights arent made to grow plants.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I know but thats what im gonna buy tommorow.
How much is 3 watts per gallon gonna cost?
(10 Gallon Tank)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm 3 watts per gallon would probably need a three tube lighting fixture. A single tube costs about... 15 dollars. A single tube gives less than a watt per gallon so isnt too good for a planted tank. A twin tube costs around 25-35 dollars. Twin tubes can give up to 2 watts per gallon. A tri tube costs about 45-55 dollars. 

NOTE: these prices dont always include light bulbs. Light bulbs cost around 10-15 dollars. ALso these prices arent that accurate so when you go to your fish store tommorow look around and see how much they cost. Make sure you get light bulbs made for planted tanks otherwise its no use.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I NEED A MONEY TREE :!: (LOL)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah there not cheap, thats why i only have .75 watt per gallon..... if you want a non planted tank, any wattage is fine as long as you use a light specifically made for fish.


----------

